# Ceramic Or Heat Plate?



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

For a 30x24x17h" or possably a 36x24x17h" tank, do you think a ceramic heat emmitter would be better than a heat plate/radiator? The plates only come in 75w sizes, and the ceramic come in lots of differant sizes...The plates are made by habist and the ceramics are exo terra.
What do you think?
Also, I know that a pulse proportional would be best for the ceramic, what would be best for the plate?
(By the way, the complete set-up for both would cost about the same, but I would need to get a heat gaurd from another site, so it would be maybe £5 more for the ceramic)

Thanks alot, Mike


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

What will you be keeping in the viv? How hot will you want your hot spot to be?

Personally as the viv is only 17" high I would go with a heat plate as the guards for ceramics can come very low in the viv. It depends what you are keeping though as to whether the hot spot will be adequate.

Pulse stats are best for heat plates but simple on/off stats can also be used.


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

It will hopefully be used for a crawl cay boa.
So could I use a normal thermostat then? Will not having a pulse prop make much of a differance?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Because they dont pump out the same sort of heat as a normal ceramic bulb I dont find them too bad on an on/off thermostat.
A heat plate should be fine for a crawl cay viv, especially if it is in a normally heated room.


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah it will be. Upto what size vivs can the 75w plates heat?
I just went on the habistat website, read about the pulse props and seems that they will be better. For a stack of two, would I need two pulse props, or could I plug them both in (with a 2 pin plug adaptor) so that that the same ammount of current will be givento both plates, so they will heat each viv to the same temp? (obvuously, the top viv will be abit warmer because of warm air rising...)

Thanks alot, Mike


----------

